
No More Pink Mustache - boristhespider
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2020/02/29/poof/
======
malandrew
What's the story behind this? The author is Rachel Kroll who was a production
engineer at Facebook. Based on the post it's clear she left Facebook for
another opportunity and has been there just over a year (just enough to vest)
and left because the company's culture is irreparably broken. The only hint
about what company it may be is the title, which suggests she's referring to
Lyft. That said, I couldn't find any LinkedIn or other reference via Google to
suggest that that is where she went after Facebook.

~~~
karlding
According to this post on Blind [0], she left Facebook to become a Principal
Engineer at Lyft.

[0] [https://www.teamblind.com/post/Successful-career-stories-
of-...](https://www.teamblind.com/post/Successful-career-stories-of-people-
who-left-Google-dSMQ4ikQ)

------
convolvatron
i strongly suspect that nearly every time i've gone to the ceo with a clearly
articulated case about how engineering is a mess and it needs radical
rethought...

after assuring me how much they value my opinion, and apologizing for not
having more time to go into it right now, they immediately contact the vpe or
d-engineering and say..

cant you keep a muzzle on your people - i had to sit through 30 minutes of
bitching about a bunch of stuff i really dont care about...and customer y is
really getting pretty on edge about feature x .. just get me that damn thing

~~~
GreenJelloShot
I had this happen early on in my career.

My _entire department_ was unified and clearly articulated the problems we
were facing and how we could improve things. The only result was that our
manager was told to get us under control or we would all be fired.

Management knows what is going on. They just don't care.

------
orasis
I find this writing style completely unreadable.

------
stu2010
Lyft's reputation is nowhere near as well known as Uber's. I'm curious to hear
if they've fallen into the same trap of "just hire smart people and see what
they do" without clear direction.

